# FAO Admin



## LLB (13 Jul 2007)

8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 


In your emoticon listing on the admin panel, you need to change the alias from the number eight to ':8:' to avoid the eightball popping up all the time

Ta LLB :?:


----------



## Shaun (13 Jul 2007)

Cheers,

I hadn't noticed that - a few others needed tweaking too :?: :?:


----------

